# Surfside Marina



## swabby (Jul 5, 2005)

Surfside Marina wants the fish cleaner "MoonDog" to leave. He is one of their best assets providing a valuable service. If he is forced to move his trailer he will never be around to clean fish. 
No one is going to drive back and forth every time you call asking them to clean fish. Maybe they want him to wait around the office until the next boat comes in with fish to clean.
The Marina is letting outboard charter boats come in to pick up customers who are using the parking lot, restrooms, walking around looking at boats and providing no service.
Management should boot the bandit outboard charter boats from using the facilities and let MoonDog keep his trailer!
Everybody chime in to keep MoonDog...:brew:


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Didn't they make him move his trailer months ago? He has cleaned lots of my fish. I appreciate him being around.


----------



## trim change (Apr 29, 2005)

the new management made him move his motorhome several months ago, but he is still be available, is this something new about them not wanting him there, if so we all need to express our feelings, he is a GREAT asset to all of us.

Steve


----------



## raghead (Jun 27, 2005)

Actually, the "Bandit" outboard charter boats pay a monthly fee to use the facilities..


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

I have known Robert (Moon Dog) for 25 years he is a good guy and I would like to see him stay in the marina. He is one of the reasons I keep the Booby Trap there. I call him on my way in to get in line for our fish to be cleaned and he has always been a big help. It would be a huge mistake in my opinion to remove ANOTHER person that brings so much business to the marina. Maybe we should all call the marina and let them know how important Moon Dog is to all of us when we come in with 100-1000 lbs of fish after a long trip. BRETT


----------



## hammerin'fish (May 22, 2009)

Moon Dog is the best, we use him everytime we go out...

His trailer was gone a while back, one weekend and we heard the marina made him leave...we used the guys over a Bridge Bait and it took longer to get our fish done and seemed like we were a little light on the amount of snapper on the half shell we should have had....just sayin'

I would totally support calling the marina and letting them know how important he is to their marina and as an all around good guy full of humor.


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Moon Dog - AKA Robert has become a friend to many of us and in addition offers an invaluable service. Whatever is at the heart of this we should address it and make sure that we retain our friend and asset. This may mean we satisfy some corporate element through various means but with as many friends as he has in us the effort would be reasonable and well worth it. 

I don't want to clean fish since taking a hot shower and cracking a cold one while helping a friend is a much better experience.

David
Black Pearl II


----------



## Joker74 (Aug 19, 2009)

broadonrod said:


> I have known Robert (Moon Dog) for 25 years he is a good guy and I would like to see him stay in the marina. He is one of the reasons I keep the Booby Trap there. I call him on my way in to get in line for our fish to be cleaned and he has always been a big help. It would be a huge mistake in my opinion to remove ANOTHER person that brings so much business to the marina. Maybe we should all call the marina and let them know how important Moon Dog is to all of us when we come in with 100-1000 lbs of fish after a long trip. BRETT


I am new to the Marina but would agree with Brett. He has helped me out many times already with things other than cleaning fish. He is a great Guy, lets keep moondog on the dock! Brett, I haven't brought in 1000lbs of fish yet, but it's not from a lack of trying. We are weekend warriors giving it hell! By the way, I bought Wackers boat. See y'all out there!!!


----------



## Highflier (Jun 22, 2006)

Before I call and complain to the office, what is the deal exactly?
Is it moving the trailer, which already happened???
Or are they telling him to not provide his service at the marina?

Someone clairify the issue and I will place a call soon after.


----------



## swabby (Jul 5, 2005)

His trailer was there this past weekend and he cleaned a pile of fish. They let him move the trailer back into the parking lot and must be having second thoughts.
There is no where else very close for him to park and he would not be able to go back and forth to the trailer in between fish cleaning jobs.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

He is back in the marina and they are asking him to move his trailer out and he doesn't have anywhere to take it. Its not bothering me being there and I don't think anyone else is leaving because of it being parked there so why not have a fish cleaner on site its the one of coolest thing about the marina. Cold beer, shower, BSing, while getting the fish cleaned is really part of the trip maybe the best part LOL !!!!!!!!!! SAVE MOON DOG !!!!!!!!!!!! Marina #(979)-230-0998 Lets get their minds right !! LOL BRETT


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

I have never heard a bad word about the man and he is as close to a professional fish butcher as you will ever find. If he can't clean them than I will do it myself but I dang sure ain't goin to be happy about it.

Save Moon dog!!!!!!!:texasflag


----------



## mlutz95 (Feb 25, 2010)

Moondog is such a great guy and if anything helps the marina. Its ridiculous that they want to get rid of him...he isnt bothering anyone!!!! 
save moondog


----------



## Guns Up (Jul 23, 2007)

Absolutely one of the best "luxury items" the marina could have! We don't catch a lot, but whenever we do have a fish box loaded, we have Moondog do the filleting. Everything dealing with fishing is so expensive, including the cost of the services provided by the marina, it sure does feel good after a hard day of fishing to have Moondog do the honors at a more than reasonable price.


----------



## fishon2 (Sep 11, 2004)

For what it is worth I had my first experience with MoonDog's fishing cleaning skills, humor, and local knowledge a couple weeks ago at Gulf Coast Dry Stack. I agree he is a good cat that we need to keep around the area.

As a matter of fact I just emailed this tread to Surside Marine.....


----------



## Catn' Around (May 21, 2004)

I'm new to the marina first trip out was this sunday and all I could catch were endagered snapper. Only talked to him for about 5 minutes but he seemed to be a nice informative guy, hope he is around once I finally nail some fish. If they are complaining because of his trailer that was parked by the big boats, that's sucks. It's not like he had a dozen kids running around it and trash spread every where.


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

*Pass It Foward*

Well, here is a gut check for all of us! If the trailer is thought to be an "eye sore" which I don't think it is - then let's organize an effort (e.g. informal/formal tournament, fund raiser cook off, and/or a raffle for a trip on the Booby Trap (oh, wait that isn't my boat) to get a wrap with SS Marina on his trailer or God willing an upgrade residencial trailer (I hear FEMA has some extras and Moon Dog is past injury stage with formaldehyde - sorry Roberto but true).

I am game and willing so let see what cha got,
AGF
David:cheers:


----------



## aggieangler09 (Apr 11, 2009)

SAVE MOONDOG!!!


----------



## Highflier (Jun 22, 2006)

If it takes money, I will pitch in a couple hundred.


----------



## otte (Apr 3, 2005)

I am curious by *******'s comment that the charter guys are paying to use the facilities. I have heard the opposite , that they are using the facilities for free. I hope this is not the case because, as a paying customer, I don't appreciate standing in line behind people who are using the facilities for free. Moondog is great and provided a much needed service. I am surprised the management did not understand this. I also thought by him living there it provided another level of security.


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Moondog*

Moondog rocks........he is a great asset to the marina.
Mike


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

He's a rare guy ....

*MB*


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

MB said:


> He's a rare guy ....
> 
> *MB*


 HEY WHO TOOK THAT PICTURE OF MOONDOG IVE NEVER SEEN HIM WITH HIS HAIR DOWN !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Always-Gone-Fishing said:


> Well, here is a gut check for all of us! If the trailer is thought to be an "eye sore" which I don't think it is - then let's organize an effort (e.g. informal/formal tournament, fund raiser cook off, and/or a raffle for a trip on the Booby Trap (oh, wait that isn't my boat) to get a wrap with SS Marina on his trailer or God willing an upgrade residencial trailer (I hear FEMA has some extras and Moon Dog is past injury stage with formaldehyde - sorry Roberto but true).
> 
> I am game and willing so let see what cha got,
> AGF
> David:cheers:


Dave if you get something going I will be in with 100 bucks or so. I will even throw in that 40bucks that I still owe you from last year's Venice trip. :cheers:


----------



## The Haymaker (Jul 18, 2010)

im chimin in. hes a great guy, very cool!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

The Haymaker said:


> im chimin in. hes a great guy, very cool!


YOU READY TO: *GET TIGHT SUCKA ? IM IN FOR A CHUNK !!! We can name it the dog house !!!!!!!!!*


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

In the past (long, long ago in a land far north of Texas) when I've seen this happen, it means the marina will soon offer their own fish cleaning service, and certainly don't want the competition. The times I've seen it go that way, they ran off the independent right at the end of the season and shazaam, they had their very own service when the season started up again. 

From a business standpoint, it makes sense. If that's their plan, the question for them is the backlash it's going to cause.


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

*Backlash*



impulse said:


> In the past (long, long ago in a land far north of Texas) when I've seen this happen, it means the marina will soon offer their own fish cleaning service, and certainly don't want the competition. The times I've seen it go that way, they ran off the independent right at the end of the season and shazaam, they had their very own service when the season started up again.
> 
> From a business standpoint, it makes sense. If that's their plan, the question for them is the backlash it's going to cause.


The question of " backlash " do the currant renters have another place in mind to move to, or will they boycott an in-house fish cleaning service..... Or both?

MB


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

All I can say is WOW


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

MB said:


> He's a rare guy ....
> 
> *MB*


Looks younger in this picture!!!!!!!
I know, why dont you (Broadnrod) hire him as part of your team then he has all the rights to the marina!! I can see it now, the RV wrapped nice and neat with a big Tit on the side and next to it a big fat dude with a rubber apron woth the Booby Trap logo on the front!!

Go MoooooonDogggggggyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## plinko (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm disappointed when Moon Dog *isn't* there. He does a great job and is a hell of a nice guy.


----------



## huntmarlin (Jun 21, 2009)

i really dont think this is the full story.........i know there is more to it i have been there when some issues of him have come up..... i dont gossup but there is more to it. danial and santos are the real assets to the place...

he does do a good job but seems like there have been other people there to clean the fish and did a great job... i dident want to wait for moon dog. but let some one who has a car come and do the job.... if there is a need someone will always fill it..

the trailor is an eye sore


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

I think Danial and Santos are nice guys, but who do I want to see when I have 4 to 600lbs of fish to be cleaned at 8:00 at night and have been out for a couple of days. I think that trailer is the most beautiful thing in the world when I round the bend!!!! Moon dog is a huge asset to the marina. One of the first things I tell the people I take fishing about the marina is we have a guy to clean our fish. I like the marina and refer alot of boats there but Robert MOONDOG is one of the most important assets to me!!! _SAVE MOON DOG LETS PITCH IN AND BUY HIM A NICER LITTLTE PLACE TO STAY !!_


----------



## proteus (Feb 25, 2006)

*Moon Dog is Here to Stay At Surfside Marina*

Hey all-

Sorry it took me so long to post up. Let me clarify some unfortunate misunderstandings. We let Moon Dog bring his RV back on site when it looked like TS Alex was going to potentially flood the island (the Marina is the highest point). The operator of the RV park where he was staying wouldn't let him back in after the storm. We recently worked with Dog to see where he could put his RV for the long term. And now, as of today, he is back in the Surfside RV Park. We never told him to leave. We value and appreciate our relationship with him and all he does for you all and the Marina in general. He delivers a great service you won't find :fish:just anywhere. And, yes, he is a great guy and a real pleasure to be with.

A fund raiser is a great idea to maybe get him into some "new wheels/crib", if he is interested. We'll get our heads together and let you all know. In the meantime, rest your pretty heads that when you want/need to both have your fish cleaned and be entertained, Moon Dog will be at Surfside Marina to take care of you, unless and until he decides otherwise.

Marc


----------



## Highflier (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Capt.deano (Sep 13, 2007)

broadonrod said:


> YOU READY TO: *GET TIGHT SUCKA ? IM IN FOR A CHUNK !!! We can name it the dog house !!!!!!!!!*


LOLOLOL Is that what I think it is Brett? I LOVE IT! Are the Jackson five still on board. Im stuck in POC huggin pilings for another week. Its torture.


----------



## c1 (Jan 11, 2006)

I know it's not much, but I will start with the first donation to Moondog. I will give him $100 the next time I'm down there. Who's next?


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

MB said:


> The question of " backlash " do the currant renters have another place in mind to move to, or will they boycott an in-house fish cleaning service..... Or both?


Gosh, I don't think it has to go as far as a boycott. Hospitality businesses thrive or die on their goodwill and reputation for giving their customers a great experience. Just the feedback I've seen in this thread indicates the customers value his addition to their fishing experience.

I'd admit that "backlash" was probably a poorly chosen word on my part- too strong. I think "customer reaction" would have been a better choice of words.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

c1 said:


> I know it's not much, but I will start with the first donation to Moondog. I will give him $100 the next time I'm down there. Who's next?


Im in but who is going to collect the money?


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Count me in for a "Save MoonDog" t- shirt ........ :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## c1 (Jan 11, 2006)

I'm just going to give him the money when I see him at the marina. I usually fillet my own fish, but I know he is a great guy and he has always been curtious towards me over the years, and I just want to help him out.


----------



## High Seas Drifter (Sep 7, 2008)

Another vote to save the man!


----------



## WAHOO1 (Aug 8, 2008)

*First Annual Moondog Tournament*

How about The First Annual Moondog Tournament with all proceeds going to his new casa.....:bounce:


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

viva el moondog...


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

*THE OFFICIAL " MOON DOG MOBIAL " BENEFIT TOURNAMENT.*



Always-Gone-Fishing said:


> Well, here is a gut check for all of us! If the trailer is thought to be an "eye sore" which I don't think it is - then let's organize an effort (e.g. informal/formal tournament, fund raiser cook off, and/or a raffle for a trip on the Booby Trap (oh, wait that isn't my boat) to get a wrap with SS Marina on his trailer or God willing an upgrade residential trailer (I hear FEMA has some extras and Moon Dog is past injury stage with formaldehyde - sorry Roberto but true).
> 
> I am game and willing so let see what cha got,
> AGF
> David:cheers:


Allllllrighty than ....... Its time to make this official.:cheers:

Lets call this:

THE OFFICIAL " MOON DOG MOBIAL " BENEFIT TOURNAMENT.

Conceder Outlaw Dave or Chris Baker from AM 950 RADIO MOJO to MC the event ....

We need a stage with an AWESOME PA and have some of the local talent provide LIVE MUSIC.

Invite The " US Coast Guard ".

Invite : Texas Parks and Wildlife ".

Invite The " Texas Game Wardens ".

Invite " Dr. Roy Crabtree " to do the OFFICIAL weigh in of the endangered Texas Red Snapper

Invite Hilton to bring out and display one of his Reefs. May be he can make a MOON DOG REEF for the event.

Invite " Emily Muehlstein " Fisheries Outreach Specialist Gulf Of Mexico Fishery Management Council to fish the tournament so as to see first hand what its like to fish in Texas.

Invite the " TEXAS BIKINI TEAM " to wash boats ( for a price of course ) They will always bring in a good crowd .... And, provide good entertainment.

Invite " Texas Sport Fishing Yacht Sales ", " Marine Max "," Texas Marine "," Ron Hoover RV and Marine " and others to do in water demos of new Boats.

Invite " anyone else I've forgotten " .... to many CORONA'S 

Monty and 2 Cool Fishing can do the web hosting .... And possibly a LIVE WEB CAM of the weigh-in .....

We can have MOON WALKS for the kids.

This should be a 1 day event with an admission price of at least $!0 to $15 dollars per person, and at least $200 per Team Boat. It should be on a Saturday, and there should be enough activities going on during the day ( while the Teams are Fishing ) to attract and hold the largest crowd possible. We may need to bring in porta potties for the crowd, Security for the event. T-shirts, Caps and other memorabilia could be sold.

We need to explore the R/V world ( may be Ron Hoover ) to see what's available to replace the currant ....... Residence.

That's all I've got tonight ...... Will resume tomorrow.

Thank you and good night. ...........:spineyes:

*MB*


----------



## proteus (Feb 25, 2006)

*Moon Dog Tournament/Fundraiser*

All great ideas. The Marina will of course be happy to host the tournament/event and provide a lot of the logistical and other essentials. Busines details would need to be worked through by owners/management, but that shouldn't be a problem. Calmday's question about who collects the money is a very good one. Don't know about you, but I think there would be many friends of Dog/donors who would like to see it all collected and presented to him in one sum and/or with a new RV/trailer purchased with the proceeds or whatever. Maybe a committee needs to formed? I'll volunteer to serve on it. I'll be in Surfside this weekend and in and out of the Marina. If interested call cellular 832-620-5408. I assume Dog is okay with this, will talk with him this weekend. Some of ya'll may have already spoken with him about the prospect of this. If so, PM me pls.

Marc


----------



## Pecos (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm in.
Pecos


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Lets make the tour. a yoyo turn. at the marina for the largest fish caught off the dock at the cleaning table. The state record hardhead will broken for sure. have the scales set up on site on the cleaning table. 25.00 a head to enter. BBQ, Swordfishing seminar, fastest fish cleaning contest, who can cast an 80W the the furthest. Lets get creative. Brett


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

broadonrod said:


> Lets make the tour. a yoyo turn. at the marina for the largest fish caught off the dock at the cleaning table. The state record hardhead will broken for sure. have the scales set up on site on the cleaning table. 25.00 a head to enter. BBQ, Swordfishing seminar, fastest fish cleaning contest, who can cast an 80W the the furthest. Lets get creative. Brett


Now that sounds like fun!, Will there be a side pot for fastest backlash removal on a 80W?


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

You guys sure Moondog can live with the tax implications of a formal event?

I've been down on luck once or twice, and I certainly would have appreciated the thought, but I would have declined the charity.

Maybe someone can take some time and work with him on a business plan, pricing calculations, financial projections, advertising, (health care if he really needs it) etc. and help him pull himself out. 

If his trailer is an eyesore, maybe a group can get together and buy a newer one and lease it to him on a "rent to own" basis. Bonus- he can keep the old one offsite as a second home.

Not to say the tourney isn't a great idea if the proceeds are handled carefully with thoughts of the "unintended consequences". I'd love to come if I'm in the US at the time!

Buy a man a fish and he eats today. Teach him to invest his fish cleaning money wisely and....


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

That would be like teaching an old (Moon) Dog new tricks LOL. I think it is a great idea !!! And I think the back lash getting out contest would also be pretty cool. We could also have a contest (who can wax the Booby Trap the fastest !!!! I think a golf cart pull would be cool !!!!!!! Ill bring mine back to the marina for that !!! Brett


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

give him more money than he needs to eat and he will lapse back into the underworld again and might not come back up.
Hello Moondogggggy


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

Save Moondog as well. A great guy for the marina.

On another note about ss marina, a month back when I came in from a trip late, I was trying to put my boat on the trailer, & my beam cracked in half. With the only option I had, I asked ss marina if I could dock it there that night, which they let me, after forking over $70 for the one night. The thanks I get for pushing business toward them when I kept my boat there in their upstart. I drove back from the Woodlands almost a 2 hour drive, & had Santos (another great ss marina asset) help me fix a new beam, & get my boat on the trailer. 

Looks like the new management needs to wake up & smell the sea, because they are chasing away business, from a lot of bad ideas. Moondog is an asset, charging me $70 for a 1 nighter is absurd, especially when Colby said i could have used his space for nothing (hindsight). 

Sorry for the chime in, but SS Marina is not on my recommended list, kind of on my ****list, but I'm boatless now, so probably a mute point.


----------



## MXCapt (Jul 17, 2006)

Whats going on fellas....................................


Time to put your money where your mouth is.......................


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

MB said:


> He's a rare guy ....
> 
> *MB*


Moon Dog is our Santa Clause


----------

